# Watchmaker...Gunfighter



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2009)

If anyone has never hear the story of Lance Thomas, it's worth a few minutes of your time...A great example of mindset and preparation in action.

Video: 




Article (more details than the video): http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_156_26/ai_82533205/

His story and many others can also be found in this book...well worth a read by any martial-artist (unless of course you find the _martial_ part distasteful).


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 6, 2009)

Massas Ayoob had a real good article on him and his gunfights.

You will notice he used .38s in the first one, then graduated to 9mms, and after the second fight, went to .45s. Now Lance, as far as I know, was not a trained combat shot. At least no formal gun schools.

What he did was remarkable but also it costed him. He was shot a few times and he sold the store after threats to his life.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_156_26/ai_82533205/

You can read about him there.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> You can read about him there.
> 
> Deaf



that's the same article I posted a link to...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2009)

My impression of the man from the YouTube video is very good.  I certainly wouldn't have his determination and nerve.


----------



## searcher (Apr 6, 2009)

He may have no formal training, but he looks to at least go to the range and train.    For some that can be enough.   For the rest of us, maybe not enough.

Good to see it worked out for him, so far.     I would seriously think about relocating or at least getting this sign:

http://www.nles.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=1213&cat=73&page=1

or

http://www.personalizedsignshop.com/trespassers-shot-metal-sign-p-1237.html


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 6, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> My impression of the man from the YouTube video is very good.  I certainly wouldn't have his determination and nerve.



Very impressive individual.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 6, 2009)

searcher said:


> Good to see it worked out for him, so far.     I would seriously think about relocating ...



I believe the video mentioned it, but it's my understanding that some of the dirtbags he killed were gang members and the gang subsequently put a price on his head.  He closed his business both for his own safety and to avoid being the cause of more violence in the area.


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> it's my understanding that some of the dirtbags he killed were gang members and the gang subsequently put a price on his head. He closed his business both for his own safety and to avoid being the cause of more violence in the area.


 


This is what always gets me worked up.    Gang members attempt to rob or harm you, you kill one or two of them, and the rest of the gang seek revenge for you protecting yourself.    This type of warped thinking is why we must stick together(law-abiding citizens) and protect ourselves, as a group.     This goes beyond the pro/anti firearm thing and comes back to a unity thing.

Even if it starts with us as MAists banding together and working to stop this crap.   I am not fully suggesting we go vigilante, but maybe in some smaller part.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 7, 2009)

having a Charles Bronson moment are we?


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> having a Charles Bronson moment are we?


 

Yes.    Yes I am.     If it were only as easy as it is in the movies.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 8, 2009)

One very brave man and made the right decision to get out while he could after all that went down.  Sooner or later, they would have got him.  Smart move.


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2009)

Guardian said:


> One very brave man and made the right decision to get out while he could after all that went down.  Sooner or later, they would have got him.  Smart move.



The article from Massad Ayoob also mentions his concerns for his customers.   He was smart enough to protect himself but also wise enough to know that bullets don't always land in their intended targets.  I suspect this was also one of his concerns for his fellow shopkeepers when he mentioned that getting a gun and having it nearby was not enough.

Even so, its a terrible picture of how gangs can control the landscape of ordinary, law-abiding people.  Mr. Thomas had his store for 14 years before the string of attacks.  In retail, that kind of establishment and longevity can't be bought or brokered, it can only be earned with time on the street and enough business savvy to be able to use the laws of supply and demand to one's advantage.  

He did escape with his life, but still suffered a terrible loss.


----------



## chinto (Apr 10, 2009)

to bad more merchants are not willing to go that way. I think a lot of armed robbers would choose other means of making a living.


----------

